
Red/System: New Features - cztomsik
https://www.red-lang.org/2020/08/redsystem-new-features.html
======
rvz
Great progress but...

64 Bit?

Linux GUI support?

ARM64?

The problem here is Red has its own compiler toolchain and has its own
implementation of executable parsers, linkers and code generators in the
compiler, like Golang, but it is all in 32 bit.

Red is pretty much dead on arrival for macOS. But By the time Apple Silicon
Macs arrive, Red will become completely irrelevant and relegated to 'historic
languages'. *

* Unless it gets to x86_64 and ARM64 support in its compiler.

